# moonster or reezen



## bowhunter12345 (Jan 18, 2010)

im wondering if i should get the mathews monster or the reezen which on do you think is better


----------



## 4buck (Feb 2, 2010)

I just bought a monster ,{ good deal } what have u been shooting ? if u like a single cam then i would think a reezen . if u want some real kick ass speed then the monster will impress u . i was shooting a alliegence shooting 285fps 
so the monsters hard cams arent too harsh


----------



## wgara99 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Monster*

I bought the monster because I liked the way it felt and shot for me. In the end only you can tell which you prefer. I'd spend some time at the dealers just shooting each. Then decide. In the end no matter what the specs are if it doesn't feel right and shoot right for you, you won't be happy.


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

Hoyt no doubt! 
ya im a hoyt nut but here is something to think about. i personally work at a hoyt shop in my free time and a guy comes in with a brand new reezen 6.5 and the timing is off. we also notice the serving is wearing a little so i told him about it and told him i could reserve it for him. anyway i put the bow in the press and start to compress the limbs with are electronic ez press and as im watchin the riser i thought i seen some movement. so i backed off the press a little and then added a little more pressure sure as **** the the riser was litterally flexing like a noodle! i understand and know that a riser is supposed to have some flexibility to it but this think was rediculius! it was enough that i showed the gentleman his new $850 bow flex like that and he took it back to the place he got it and demanded that they send it back to mathews. they did and he wrote them a letter stating what the problem was and mathews sent him the same bow back telling him that it was perfectly fine. Needless to say he was mad and sold the bow here on AT and bought a hoyt. this riser flexed out torward the rest by over 1/2". if your just hunting and hitting a few 3d tournaments and you really dont have the intentions of winning while going than ya go shoot a mathews! now i know you are all ganna tell me that levi morgan seems to shoot his pretty good and yes he does, but you cant tell me that levi would be one tough man with a hoyt in his hands!


----------



## 4buck (Feb 2, 2010)

Heres a secret ... If u can shoot u can shoot ,doesnt matter with what 
so as much as u like hoyt or what ever other company the guys that win are usually good shooters . If u give them a hoyt ,mathews ,bowtech or within reason a stick and a arrow they will figuer it out . most companies make good products but evey once in a while _hit happens . personal preference .. 
good shootin


----------



## JBRECKO (Jan 6, 2009)

I own a 6.5 reezen and love it,have also shot a xlr8.Personal pref.whatever feels good for you.I like the single cams for tuning they are easy...As for accuracy I have never shot this good till i got my 6.5,my buddy had the same results.As for the monster if it shoots like the xlr8 you will be impressed.That crap about flexing and accurracy I can shoot a 5inch group with fixed blade broadheads out to 75yds.


----------



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

As far as the flex crap I don't believe it. I hate when people bash other brands to try to sway people over to thier brand of bows. I am getting a Monster and curently shoot a bowtech. It is all up to you and don't listen to those negative people.


----------



## jhumpjr (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd check out the Z7 while you're at the bowshop. You can find them in the same price range. I shot them all and that was the one I ended up going with. First Mathews I've ever bought.


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

i shoot the Monster XLR8 and love it, best bow i have had. but you should get what feels best for you, what shoots best and feels most comfortable in your hands!!!


----------

